# I see some frightening similarities here to Germany '39



## AZ Jim (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes I can see Nazi's and storm troopers acting like this....Trump brings out a ugly face of America...

[h=1]Donald Trump on his Black Lives Matter heckler: 'Maybe he should have been roughed up'[/h]

*finance.yahoo.com*/news/donald-trump-black-lives-matter-141050747.html
By Colin Campbell 1 hour ago             By Colin Campbell  1 hour ago        



                  View photo
 . 





 (AP Photo/Eric Schultz) 
A protester is removed by security as Donald Trump speaks during a campaign stop. 
During a Sunday morning interview, real-estate mogul Donald Trump expressed some support for his fans who reportedly punched and kicked a heckler the day before at a presidential-campaign rally.  After his "Fox & Friends" interviewer referred to the  incident as the man being "roughed up," Trump said, "I don't know. Rough  up? Maybe he should have been roughed up because it was absolutely  disgusting what he was doing."
 The Republican front-runner repeatedly called his heckler "obnoxious."
 "The man that was — I don't know, you say 'roughed up' — he  was so obnoxious and so loud. He was screaming. I had 10,000 people in  the room yesterday — 10,000 people. And this guy started screaming by  himself," Trump recalled.
 "I have lot of fans and they were not happy about it. And  this was a very obnoxious guy, who was a troublemaker who was looking to  make trouble," he continued. 
 CNN reported  that at a Saturday Trump rally in Birmingham, Alabama, a man wearing a  Black Lives Matter T-shirt was "punched and kicked" by attendees as he  was ejected for heckling the candidate.
*"At least a half-dozen attendees shoved and tackled the  protester, a black man, to the ground as he refused to leave the event.  At least one man punched the protester and a woman kicked him while he  was on the ground," the network reported.*

 A Trump spokeswoman told CNN that "the campaign does not condone this behavior."
*More From Business Insider *


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 22, 2015)

Scares me too Jim. Here we have an organisation against Muslims called Reclaim Australia.......ironically forgetting that Europeans invaded and took the land from the Aboriginal people.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 23, 2015)

It can't happen here, or can it...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't think so... but only because of the vast social media...  People in Germany were kept blissfully ignorant of what was happening..  People disappeared.. but no one really questioned much I don't believe...  I think that our instant communication, as well as the fact that we are not an homogenous people as in Germany.. would prevent another Nazi "final solution"...  At least I hope so.   The world was so traumatized by the last one... I don't think it would be allowed again..   However, I agree, the rhetoric is very reminiscent of Germany 1939...  Chalk that up to an election year maybe?  Everyone trying to out crazy the other.


----------



## Hap (Nov 23, 2015)

I see a much more recent relevancy of this in the DEMOCRATIC National Convention, Chicago, 1968.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

Hap said:


> I see a much more recent relevancy of this in the DEMOCRATIC National Convention, Chicago, 1968.



Can you explain?   I'm not following..


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't think so... but only because of the vast social media...  People in Germany were kept blissfully ignorant of what was happening..  People disappeared.. but no one really questioned much I don't believe...  I think that our instant communication, as well as the fact that we are not an homogenous people as in Germany.. would prevent another Nazi "final solution"...  At least I hope so.   The world was so traumatized by the last one... I don't think it would be allowed again..   However, I agree, the rhetoric is very reminiscent of Germany 1939...  Chalk that up to an election year maybe?  Everyone trying to out crazy the other.



I think you have it right, QS. We have countless groups in this country, all looking out for their own interests. All keeping a wary eye on big government and talking to each other. They often have shared interests and are aware of the "If they do it to them, they can do it to us" factor.


----------



## Hap (Nov 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Can you explain?   I'm not following..



Certainly...A heckler interrupts a Republican political gathering and is ejected by security.  Someone calls this similar to actions taken at Nazi party gatherings of the 1930's.  I just pointed out that hecklers and protestors were ejected by security at the Democratic Party's National Convention in Chicago in 1968.  The implied question is why wasn't the ejection of a heckler from a Republican political gathering relevant to the ejection of hecklers from a Democratic party gathering?  Why go back to the 1930's for relevancy when there is relevancy from a more recent time, i.e. the Democratic National Convention of 1968?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

Hap, you miss my point.  It's not the ejection of this one heckler.  It was the fanatic crowd reaction to not just that (kicking the man on the ground, etc), but the entire attitude of those who are buying into the hate messages.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

I may not know the whole story, but I think it's pretty common for hecklers to be at events like this, and having them physically removed by security if needed is commonplace.  But, having him punched and kicked by the crowd of attendees, and having someone screaming out "Don't choke him!", is not alright.  Also, Trump condoning this behavior is appalling IMO.  BTW, just read that if the conservatives don't treat him nice enough, he threatened to run as an Independent.

Seems to be behavior on topic for this thread. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/irving-texas-armed-mosque-protest_5651eddfe4b0d4093a581d14


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm more concerned with Trumps statements on registering Muslims than how this Heckler was handled..   BUT nasty crowds are nothing new in the republican Primary... Remember how during a Mitt Ronmey rally,  how the crowd screamed LET HIM DIE!!!... when it was asked what to do with a person in ER without insurance?  OR how they BOO'ed a gay Soldier asking a question from a combat zone?   The nastiest of the nasty crawl out of the woodwork during primaries.


----------



## Debby (Nov 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I may not know the whole story, but I think it's pretty common for hecklers to be at events like this, and having them physically removed by security if needed is commonplace.  But, having him punched and kicked by the crowd of attendees, and having someone screaming out "Don't choke him!", is not alright.  Also, Trump condoning this behavior is appalling IMO.  BTW, just read that if the conservatives don't treat him nice enough, he threatened to run as an Independent.
> 
> Seems to be behavior on topic for this thread. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/irving-texas-armed-mosque-protest_5651eddfe4b0d4093a581d14




You've made an excellent point here SeaBreeze in pointing out how Trump condoned that behaviour.  He's running to be the president of ALL the people, not just his fan club and your constitution is supposed to protect everyone's right to free speech (which upon occasion includes a difference of opinion).


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

Debby said:


> You've made an excellent point here SeaBreeze in pointing out how Trump condoned that behaviour.  He's running to be the president of ALL the people, not just his fan club and your constitution is supposed to protect everyone's right to free speech (which upon occasion includes a difference of opinion).




Right now he is not thinking of anything but getting the votes to win the Primary and will say anything that will make the base happy and vote for him.  They all figure they can move back to the left during the General...  It never works.. and they lose the race.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't get over the thug behaviour? How can anyone support a candidate that would accept/condone such antics? I realise that compared to the violence perpetuated in the thirties during the rise of Hitler this is small potatoes,  but that horror began with paranoid scapegoating---we all know the results.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

Debby said:


> You've made an excellent point here SeaBreeze in pointing out how Trump condoned that behaviour.  He's running to be the president of ALL the people, not just his fan club and your constitution is supposed to protect everyone's right to free speech (which upon occasion includes a difference of opinion).



Debby, I don't recall any other presidential candidate saying this, but I also find it curious that he always refers to the crowd as his "fans".  Maybe I'm wrong, maybe others have used that term?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

The last candidate that I saw correct a member of his audience was John McCain.. when he corrected the woman calling Obama and ARAB... and that she didn't trust him.   Seriously... that was the last time.. and I remember having respect for him because of that.   

http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/...mpaign-audience-question-on-obama-as-arab.cnn


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

Bravo for John McCain, I had forgotten about that.  He shows maturity and responsibility in his reply, we need more of that in our politicians (and Trump).


----------



## Hap (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for clarifying that, AZ Jim.  I remember there being major riots at the '68 Democratic Convention where several people were subjected to violent hate.  

I guess I'm hopelessly naïve, but I don't see the point in trying to make two wrongs equal a right especially when it comes to delivering "hate messages."  I believe there is a high ground, but its in the middle....not the extremes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

Hap said:


> Thank you for clarifying that, AZ Jim.  I remember there being major riots at the '68 Democratic Convention where several people were subjected to violent hate.
> 
> I guess I'm hopelessly naïve, but I don't see the point in trying to make two wrongs equal a right especially when it comes to delivering "hate messages."  I believe there is a high ground, but its in the middle....not the extremes.



That was our Mayor Daly..  (The Boss) and his wild and crazy Police force.  They were ordered to react that way towards protesters.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

Hap, The hate messages of candidates all are delivered by Republicans.  If you can name a single Democrat who preaches hate, please do so.  *I do not mean you suggest otherwise* but I want to make it clear who is  preaching the hate.


----------



## Lon (Nov 23, 2015)

To compare with Nazi Germany 1939 is a absolutely stupid and ridiculous comparison and shows a real lack of knowing history. The circumstances are so different it defies logic to make a comparison.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2015)

Hmmm. My Jewish great aunt certainly sees the comparison. She was in Hitler's Germany. I imagine she knows that period of history very well.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

Lon said:


> To compare with Nazi Germany 1939 is a absolutely stupid and ridiculous comparison and shows a real lack of knowing history. The circumstances are so different it defies logic to make a comparison.


Could it be you didn't understand my reasoning in making the comparison?  It may not be very obvious to you but it is abundantly clear to me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Could it be you didn't understand my reasoning in making the comparison?  It may not be very obvious to you but it is abundantly clear to me.



Lot's of Jewish friends here... and they sure see the comparison... and are horrified.


----------



## Hap (Nov 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hap, The hate messages of candidates all are delivered by Republicans.  If you can name a single Democrat who preaches hate, please do so.  *I do not mean you suggest otherwise* but I want to make it clear who is  preaching the hate.



Thank you AZ.  

I expect there are a number of people who would be happy to contest your claim that no Democrat preaches hate.  I won't.  I have political opinions, but they are only mine and I express them on election day in a voting booth.

Responding to hate with hate is what I'm talking about.  When it gets to that, it doesn't matter, in my opinion, who started it.  Both sides are engaging in hate.  I think it was Ghandi who said take an eye for an eye and pretty soon the whole world is blind.  

Frankly AZ, I think it is you who is missing my point.  I'm not talking about the conduct of the candidates.  I'm talking about your making comparison to the Nazis.  That's pretty  inflammatory and unnecessarily acerbic.  I remember when G.W. Bush compared Saddam Hussein to a Nazi and Saddam made a public statement about how low and trashy that was. I wouldn't think you would want to include yourself in that kind of company.


----------



## Lon (Nov 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Could it be you didn't understand my reasoning in making the comparison?  It may not be very obvious to you but it is abundantly clear to me.



I certainly understand your reasoning Jim, but aren't you and your ilk's dislike of conservatives/republicans clouding your ability to think clearly, or is it just age? Why not compare the repubs to the KKK that would be just as bad a comparison.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

Hap said:


> Thank you AZ.
> 
> I expect there are a number of people who would be happy to contest your claim that no Democrat preaches hate.  I won't.  I have political opinions, but they are only mine and I express them on election day in a voting booth.
> 
> ...



With regard to the 68 Democrat convention...  The protesters were protesting the Vietnam war...  Mayor Daly came down a little too heavy handed.. that was HIS decision and not directed by the DNC..   If you know anything about Chicago... you would know that Mayor Daly made all his own decisions.    Hope that helps.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Could it be you didn't understand my reasoning in making the comparison?  It may not be very obvious to you but it is abundantly clear to me.



...and it is abundantly clear to me and many others, but not to those that can't seem to recognize where the Republican/Tea Party is taking the country.


----------



## BobF (Nov 23, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ...and it is abundantly clear to me and many others, but not to those that can't seem to recognize where the Republican/Tea Party is taking the country.



Only in the minds of some Democrats.   Liberal types for sure.


----------



## Hap (Nov 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> With regard to the 68 Democrat convention...  The protesters were protesting the Vietnam war...  Mayor Daly came down a little too heavy handed.. that was HIS decision and not directed by the DNC..   If you know anything about Chicago... you would know that Mayor Daly made all his own decisions.    Hope that helps.



Thank you, QS  

My memory of the '68 convention is that the protestors were protesting the Democratic party and Lyndon Johnson because they were the ones responsible for escalating Vietnam from an insurgency into a full fledged war.  Their goal was to make the DNC stop the war.  I remember there was an extremely violent response by the Democratic leadership of Chicago which the media termed " a police riot."  it was bad, but I didn't then nor do I now think of it as Nazi Germany.  Nazi Germany from what history says (I wasn't there) was 

My response to this current discussion thread was because while the recent ejection of a heckler from a Trump speech and assault by what looked to be four or five out of 10,000 attendees was bad, it certainly was not on the order of the '68 Democratic convention.  I do think comparing it to Nazi was a gross exaggeration.  I'm not excusing this thing, I think its a tragedy that someone is trying make political hay out of.  Of course it is right in line with all the hay being harvested by both sides in this campaign.  I just hate to see "truth" abused this way.

I live near a small town.  Just prior to reading this discussion, I had read the paper.  There was a story about the sheriff being called to eject a person from a restaurant in town on Saturday.  The story said that the person was being rude and abusive to a server which was upsetting the rest of the customers.  Frankly, I think that event was comparable to the Trump speech event.  It certainly wasn't Nazi Germany or the 68 Democratic convention or the Battle of the Bulge or......


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 23, 2015)

> expect there are a number of people who would be happy to contest your  claim that no Democrat preaches hate.  I won't.  I have political  opinions, but they are only mine and I express them on election day in a  voting booth.


 I cast down the gauntlet, my charge stands.  If you know of a current Democrat who is preaching hatred, speak up. 



> Frankly AZ, I think it is you who is missing my point.  I'm not talking  about the conduct of the candidates.  I'm talking about your making  comparison to the Nazis.  That's pretty  inflammatory and unnecessarily  acerbic.  I remember when G.W. Bush compared Saddam Hussein to a Nazi  and Saddam made a public statement about how low and trashy that was. I  wouldn't think you would want to include yourself in that kind of  company.


 I don't know how to reflect my feelings any better.  I would not made the Nazi comment had I not believed in my statement.  That you feel as you do is fine, it's your opinion.  Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump is just once again pandering to his supporters. He knows his audience perfectly and he's a show man. If it'll get him the applause he'll make any idiot statement that comes to mind.


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I cast down the gauntlet, my charge stands.  If you know of a current Democrat who is preaching hatred, speak up.
> 
> I don't know how to reflect my feelings any better.  I would not made the Nazi comment had I not believed in my statement.  That you feel as you do is fine, it's your opinion.  Let's agree to disagree.



This thread, unfortunately, seems to indicate a total innocence of the Nazi era (in spite of many TV shows and written material about National Socialism.)
Think of total thought control (totalitarianism?), constant propaganda (Goebbels) urging the hatred of Jewish persons, promoting the theory of "Lebensraum" (one of the excuses for war), and much more!
You have no idea (not small potatoes!)


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2015)

The horror of Nazi Germany began as small potatoes--most horror does. History teaches us, if we will only listen.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I cast down the gauntlet, my charge stands.  If you know of a current Democrat who is preaching hatred, speak up.



You have a good sense of humor AZ, I like that. 

 OK, I'll open with naming you.  I assume you're a democrat and in addition to your hateful practice of calling people Nazis, there are a good number of posts today in another thread (email, Hillary) where you got pretty hard into being hateful to forum members. 

 Here's a shot of you being condescending: 

 "Frankly you are not  important enough to label but if I did label you it would just be as someone who hasn't given much thought to what his party is up to."

Name calling:

"~These chumps are going to dig up anything....."  ........chumps?????

Others' right to express an opinion:

".... you are becoming obsessed with beating the hell out of this dead horse"

There's more, but I think my point is made.

Now its your serve.  Be careful that you don't trip over your gauntlet. 



> I don't know how to reflect my feelings any better.  I would not made the Nazi comment had I not believed in my statement.  That you feel as you do is fine, it's your opinion.  Let's agree to disagree.



Don't worry AZ, I think with a little work you could learn to express yourself better i.e. showing basic respect to others and not slinging derogatory insults like calling people Nazis.  That went out of style back in the 70's.  All we're talking about is how to play with others.  It was covered in kindergarten. The right to disagree was implied in the 1st. Amendment to the Constitution.  There's no reason to reinvent the wheel.

I have to log off now, but I'll check in the morning to see if you want to play some more.  If you don't that's fine.  If you do, just throw another gauntlet at me.  I'd like to say something macho like "I ain't never backed down from a gauntlet throwing" but the truth is I've never had anyone do this to me before.LOL  I'm curious to see where this goes.

Good Night AZ


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

A post from "The Escapist" says it well.

Before anyone asks, I decided to put this one into "Religion and Politics" because this issue gets thrown around a lot in politics on top of everything else.
Okay, so I know it's usually fair to assume that, when people get angry at a person or a particular group, or if they don't like what they're doing, that person/group is usually compared to other bad people, usually as a means of making them seem worse. At some point I'm sure we've all heard people going around saying things like "this person is as bad as the Nazis" or maybe "this is exactly the kind of thing the Nazis would do" or other remarks of that type.
However, if it's not too much for me to ask...STOP DOING THAT!!!
Seriously! I know there's a whole slew of people and issues that get people angry, both on this site and in the wider world, but calling people Nazis is going way to far. I know a lot of people will say "but it's just words" or something but it's still going overboard.
The Nazis were one of , if not THE, most terrible group of people ever to be produced in human history, and saying that anyone is like them simply because they have an opposing viewpoint or because they're stricter than you would want them to be, that's just offending everyone who ever suffered or died at the hands of those monsters.
People who want to censor media aren't Nazis. Politicians you don't like, no matter how ignorant or racist they may appear to be, aren't Nazis. Those people in everyday life who bug the hell out of you, they're not Nazis.
Unless they actually go ahead and try to commit some kind of genocide, calling them by that name or saying that they're in any way similar is just unnecessary. Because if you honestly feel like what those unlikeable people today are doing to you or others is in any way as bad as what the Nazis used to do to people, then you seriously over-estimate just how bad that situation is.

 


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

And another:


When the Holocaust is politicized, for whatever purpose or reason, our duty to remember is tainted by the machinations of petty political interest.


      Carlo Strenger        Apr 18, 2012


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap...  I know you are "gunning" for AZ... but I didn't see him  call ANYONE on this forum a name... He likened the current political rhetoric to what was being said and done in Nazi Germany..  Certainly YOU, as smart as you are, can see the correlation between registering people of the Muslim faith with that of Jews being registered and made to wear yellow stars on their outer garments..  If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck..  well  you know the rest of the saying.     I would be very careful Hap..  Your last few posts smack of personal attack against JIM..  Is this a pot calling the kettle black situation?   Seems like it to me.. and it seems to me  like you just want to start a fight...

And now.... since Jim is 2 or 3 hours behind us on the clock.. and I will be busy the rest of the day... I'm sure he will be able to reply to your attack..  I'm really not interested in sparing with you any further Hap.  It's always curious when a newcomer can jump right in and attack like that... Makes one wonder if there isn't some history there..


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 24, 2015)

Gee Hap..you've been here such a short time and already with the judgements. Sure you're not a returnee???


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

QS you made position clear, I see no need to "beat a dead horse" here.  I posted what I did, I believe it, and unless there is further need, I am through here.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hap...  I know you are "gunning" for AZ... but I didn't see him  call ANYONE on this forum a name... He likened the current political rhetoric to what was being said and done in Nazi Germany..  Certainly YOU, as smart as you are, can see the correlation between registering people of the Muslim faith with that of Jews being registered and made to wear yellow stars on their outer garments..  If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck..  well  you know the rest of the saying.     I would be very careful Hap..  Your last few posts smack of personal attack against JIM..  Is this a pot calling the kettle black situation?   Seems like it to me.. and it seems to me  like you just want to start a fight...
> 
> And now.... since Jim is 2 or 3 hours behind us on the clock.. and I will be busy the rest of the day... I'm sure he will be able to reply to your attack..  I'm really not interested in sparing with you any further Hap.  It's always curious when a newcomer can jump right in and attack like that... Makes one wonder if there isn't some history there..



Hey QS.  I'm not "gunning" for anyone in my meaning of the term.  I guess I'm supposed to realize that hyperbole passes for truth here.  I responded to AZ throwing the gauntlet comment which to me is aggression.  I see an overall implication of threat in your comment.  (I would be very careful Hap...) and condescension (Its's always curious when a newcomer can.... ).  I'm sure in real life you are a nice person.  Please don't expect me to look at you as a superior of be intimidated here in cyber world.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap said:


> Hey QS.  I'm not "gunning" for anyone in my meaning of the term.  I guess I'm supposed to realize that hyperbole passes for truth here.  I responded to AZ throwing the gauntlet comment which to me is aggression.  I see an overall implication of threat in your comment.  (I would be very careful Hap...) and condescension (Its's always curious when a newcomer can.... ).  I'm sure in real life you are a nice person.  Please don't expect me to look at you as a superior of be intimidated here in cyber world.




No threat from ME Hap...  Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum... no matter what side they come from...  That was the warning..  Your statements are showing that you are taking this WAAAAAY to personally for a newbie with no history on this forum. ... which leads me to wonder... Just sayin'


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

> I guess I'm supposed to realize that hyperbole passes for truth here.


 _ Your_ definition of hyperbole. Nothing new to respond to unless you have found the "hate preaching" Democrat Candidate my challenge referred to earlier in this thread.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8331-NOTICE-All-Members-Please-Read



I agree SeaBreeze.  I'm going to present this entire discussion to the site administrators and leave it to their judgement.  If their decision is that I'm in error here for opining that  this entire discussion is a trivialization of the holocaust and for my response to some of the comments and challenges made, I will voluntarily leave this site.  If that's the way this works, I definitely don't belong here.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No threat from ME Hap...  Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum... no matter what side they come from...  That was the warning..  Your statements are showing that you are taking this WAAAAAY to personally for a newbie with no history on this forum. ... which leads me to wonder... Just sayin'



Hey QS.  Are you saying that their is a hierarchy of some sort here?  A "good ol' boy/girl" network?  A "cool table" at which only the elite can sit and look down upon "newbies?"  Wow.  I'll see what the administrators think.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> _ Your_ definition of hyperbole. Nothing new to respond to unless you have found the "hate preaching" Democrat Candidate my challenge referred to earlier in this thread.


Good 

Good MorningAZ.  In your original throwing of the gauntlet you challenged me to present a "current Democrat" who is being hateful.  I complied.  In this message, you are calling for a hateful "Democrat Candidate. (SIC)"  They are two quite different people.  A "Democratic Candidate" is a "current Democrat" I assume.  However, not all "current Democrats" are "Democrat Candidates."  Is this a new gauntlet or are you changing the rules on me?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

Hmm. Re Nazis one of the most hateful regimes in history, perhaps, Although I have reservations. In reasonably modern times, the Stalin regime with an estimated at least twenty million dead in the nineteen thirties alone, certainly is a candidate for most terrible.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

I referred to American candidates for President.  Trump and others are preaching hatred.  I asked what Democrat is doing likewise.  I guess we are just not communicating.  I am willing to forget understanding and just let this go as I see no resolution to our apparent _language_ differences.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No threat from ME Hap...  Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum... no matter what side they come from...  That was the warning..  Your statements are showing that you are taking this WAAAAAY to personally for a newbie with no history on this forum. ... which leads me to wonder... Just sayin'



Hey QS, glad you're still here.  Interesting statement.  Am I supposed to currently take things in a way you approve of ?  At what point in my "history" establishment will I be allowed to take things in other ways?  Can I in time achieve upper class status or does one have to be born into it?  Did I stumble into a country club site?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2015)

You sound very familiar...   Don't know what old ax you have to grind... but I'm not playing..


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap said:


> Hey QS, glad you're still here.  Interesting statement.  Am I supposed to currently take things in a way you approve of ?  At what point in my "history" establishment will I be allowed to take things in other ways?  Can I in time achieve upper class status or does one have to be born into it?  Did I stumble into a country club site?


You seem unnecessarily aggressive and are just spoiling for a fight.  You are barking up the wrong tree here in that little adventure.  I won't play your game.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm. Re Nazis one of the most hateful regimes in history, perhaps, Although I have reservations. In reasonably modern times, the Stalin regime with an estimated at least twenty million dead in the nineteen thirties alone, certainly is a candidate for most terrible.



I guess it depends on how one choses to measure such things.  Body count is certainly one way.  The post Vietnam war genocide in SE Asia gets less publicity, but its right up there too.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You sound very familiar...   Don't know what old ax you have to grind... but I'm not playing..



Honest QS..this is my first time here.  I'm sorry you don't want to play.  I do appreciate your using the non-hyperbole word play for this because that's exactly what I see this as.


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You seem unnecessarily aggressive and are just spoiling for a fight.  You are barking up the wrong tree here in that little adventure.  I won't play your game.



Gee Whiz AZ.  In your last post you said you were going to just let this go.  I was ready to reply with an "I accept."  Now you're back talking about fights.  

First, calling this a fight is more hyperbole.  This isn't a fight, its recreation.  If this were a real fight, I wouldn't participate.  I'm too old for that and have too many pains from when I refused to back down from one.  

I've been told I snore, but no one has ever told me I bark.  

I'm sorry you don't want to play anymore.  Playing with you was.....interesting.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Adios Hap, "playing" with you was futile since you never seemed to grasp the intent of my posts.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 24, 2015)

IMO rather a clique here


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Meringue said:


> IMO rather a clique here


 Not sure of your meaning but just out of curiosity did you ever see a workplace, school, blog or forum which did not have clusters of friends both large and small that could be described as a clique?


----------



## Hap (Nov 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Not sure of your meaning but just out of curiosity did you ever see a workplace, school, blog or forum which did not have clusters of friends both large and small that could be described as a clique?



In the case of workplaces and schools.....yes.  It comes under the heading of "bullying" and is prohibited.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap said:


> In the case of workplaces and schools.....yes.  It comes under the heading of "bullying" and is prohibited.


 I forgive you for "bullying" me.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

I surmise we are finished discussing the original subject?  Certainly seems as if things have strayed quite a ways off topic.


----------



## BobF (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap, for your information, I also have been hammered more than once by the same types of activities and then twisting it to be me the one involved in starting things.   Nearly two years now and still occasionally get accused again.   Best to see how the leaders of this forum are responding.   Back off a bit, let the usual nasty ones do their things, and still be around to speak as you wish long after.   I know several now that no longer post on this forum.   Some do but not on this thread and others have just quite posting here any more.   Ease up a bit.   They are not at all honest or fair at all to anyone known to be other than a socialist lefty Democrat.   You know there really are some rather conservative Democrats too.   But not these recent posters.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 24, 2015)

Not all socialist leftys are democrats. Some of us live in commonwealth countries, and have different labels. Whatever label may or may not apply, all of us on the wide political spectrum benefit from mutual courtesy and respect on the board.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 24, 2015)

Ya know what I think about all this????   :tongue:   OH and also... :lofl:


GROW UP..


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 24, 2015)

Girls, girls, you are *both* pretty, it's okay really...


----------



## BobF (Nov 24, 2015)

Hap, you have just seen an example of a persons immaturity and sensibility to others on this forum.   Right after my post we get this arrogant remark from someone who thinks they are smarter than all.   Too bad some on this forum act this way.   Especially on this rather concerned conversation area.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yes I can see Nazi's and storm troopers acting like this....Trump brings out a ugly face of America...



People can attack you for saying this, but the analogy is indisputable for those that have any grasp of historical events...at all.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Fur, I was worried. Unsure if I was possibly perceived as either/both arrogant/insensitive and overinflated re my supposed intellectual abilities, it is paramount that at least I retain the belief I am still cute. So far neither the mirror or my mind have cracked. layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Girls, girls, you are *both* pretty, it's okay really...



I don't know about being pretty..... but I like to think I have a sense of humor..... Even about threads like this... even with my superior intellectual abilities..   hahahahahaha


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2015)

You ladies are both, and that's my Thanksgiving gift to you...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

Why thank you Ralphy, very kind of you. Sending virtual mince tarts your way. Canadian butter tarts also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmm, if they could become more than virtual I would appreciate it...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

I understand Ralphy, but even thinking about transforming matter in that fashion gives me brain cramps.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Surely you can do it, and a nice martini always removes my cramps...


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> People can attack you for saying this, but the analogy is indisputable for those that have any grasp of historical events...at all.



Not sure I follow this tnthomas.   I grew up during the German rise, and fall.   How does Trump bring up the German events.   As I see Trump, he may not win as time goes on, but his delivery is direct and not fowled up with all the experienced politician lines of BS.   It seems to get him lots of immediate following.   His struggles will now begin and by spring we will have a more likely candidate for the ballots.   Way too early right now to make this prediction.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why thank you Ralphy, very kind of you. Sending virtual mince tarts your way. Canadian butter tarts also.



I understand Ralphy loves TARTS...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't most men? Lolololol.layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

hahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

Aye!  HAHA!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, and as old Waylon sang it: ...dusty old pool halls, little puppies and girls of the night."  That used to be the tune that stuck in my brain until Girl Crush came along.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 25, 2015)

And here's a guy(Trump) that want to bring back waterboarding...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> And here's a guy(Trump) that want to bring back waterboarding...


Amazing eh Davey?


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

That may be one of his talking comments.    But if once President, he will not just be able to do so.   It would need legal and Congressional agreement.   Since Obama did away with the practice it can't just be restarted so easily.

I believe it was approved prior to Bush using it.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

Omg. Water boarding.why not the rack?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2015)

John Kasich (https://johnkasich.com/meet-john/) political ad, holding the same opinion on Trump.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anybody here even bothered to find out a little more about this dude at the trump rally. I think not. Let me help... he said his name is Mercution Southall Jr. well, here is the upstanding "victim". A black lives matters goon. Seems like a decent guy to me.


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

That looks like one of the US elections a year or two back.   The ones we saw on news TV and in newspapers were attempting to get as many as they could to vote for whomever.   Those armed guards were there to protect the people they said.   Not sure who they were but it was expected they were of a lefty group that has assigned itself to help the poor vote.  

No need for the guns and stuff like that.   Just get them all registered properly and they will get to vote freely.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Has anybody here even bothered to find out a little more about this dude at the trump rally. I think not. Let me help... he said his name is Mercution Southall Jr. well, here is the upstanding "victim". A black lives matters goon. Seems like a decent guy to me.



Yeah, the hell with security guards, lets all punch, kick him, choke him and call him racist names....that's how we do it in America and we want a leader who approves dagnabit.....NOT!!  http://thinkprogress.org/politics/2015/11/23/3725051/trump-protester-beaten/


----------



## Victor (Nov 25, 2015)

I dont recall anyone referring to his or her supporters as fans. The word is meaningful as he is considered a celebrity.
I think he knows that he has no chance of becoming president so he feels he can say what he wishes, like
a good rabble rouser. Democratic contender O'Malley said on air that Trump is a carnival barker.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

If he has no intention of becoming President... what will he do if he gets the nomination I wonder


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 25, 2015)

Victor said:


> I dont recall anyone referring to his or her supporters as fans. The word is meaningful as he is considered a celebrity.
> I think he knows that he has no chance of becoming president so he feels he can say what he wishes, like
> a good rabble rouser. Democratic contender O'Malley said on air that Trump is a carnival barker.



Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2015)

Victor said:


> I dont recall anyone referring to his or her supporters as fans.


----------

